# Netzwerkprotokollierung



## Spazz (2. April 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem ich den Ethernet Traffic mitloggen könnte?
kenne nur Ethereal ( mit dem ich mich aber nicht auskenne)...gibt es Alternativen?
evtl. in deutsch?! *g*

MfG


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2004)

In deutsch wird schwierig.... Aber wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst solltest du vielleicht mal ins Manual sehen?!
Ansonsten ist ettercap extrem gut, kannst bei sourceforge runterladen.

Greeetz...
Sinac


----------

